# one drum hotter than its companion



## jrich101 (Jun 23, 2012)

i have a 1990 mustang with drum brakes in the rear, the drum on the passenger side heats up to where you cant even touch it with your hands, while the other is touchable. i have taken apart the rear drum many times, i also rebuilt the whole rear end and it still continuously heats up :-S i literally tried everything and i dont know what else to do...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you replaced the shoes, the springs, and the other components?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Are they adjusted correctly, one side could be to tight. Backing plate bent. Out of round drum. Wheel cylinder sticking. 

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe the parking brake cable to that drum is stuck or just rusty so it doesn't fully release.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the wheel cylinder on the cool side, with the drum removed, shoes installed you should be able to move the wheel cylinder pistons for and aft by pushing on the bottom of the shoes, Wheel cylinders have in the past been known to corrode and the pistons get stuck in the bore and will not move or only one side moves.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> Check the wheel cylinder on the cool side, with the drum removed, shoes installed you should be able to move the wheel cylinder pistons for and aft by pushing on the bottom of the shoes, Wheel cylinders have in the past been known to corrode and the pistons get stuck in the bore and will not move or only one side moves.


Which requires a replacement of the wheel cylinder to fix the problem (hint) a hardware kit isn't that expensive either, I recommend replacing the springs and retainers also, better to do it now that find out you need one later


----------

